# newbie needs help



## ylime231 (Dec 23, 2011)

so, this may be the wrong place for this, but worth a shot.

Tried rooting my D2G last night. Used Pete's tool to root, then installed CM7 - however, made rookie mistake and installed CM4DX-GB-20111207.ZIP, not a D2G specific ROM. Now trapped in no service, no gapps, permanent airplane mode. Then to make things worse (yes, I know, very bad), I tried unrooting. Still in CM7, but now cant flash a new ROM at all, says error while attempting to run privileged commands.

How can I fix this? Or have I broken it completely?

Thanks!


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

If CWM recovery won't let you wipe & flash a new rom, you might try updating CWM for D2G over wifi in the Rom Manager app & then try again via CWM. If that doesn't work, probably time to SBF & start fresh. If you've never SBFed before, maybe consider this:
http://www.droidforu...-ezsbf-d2g.html


----------



## CrossoverDOC (Aug 2, 2011)

Since you said you're stuck in airplane mode, updating thru Rom manager probably won't work. I'd cut my losses and SBF if I were you, not that big of a deal.


----------



## ylime231 (Dec 23, 2011)

Lost wifi connection, cant get it back for some reason, so can't update CWM. Guess I will have to SBF - just want a functioning phone again!

Thanks


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

ylime231 said:


> Lost wifi connection, cant get it back for some reason, so can't update CWM. Guess I will have to SBF - just want a functioning phone again!
> 
> Thanks


Are you on a custom rom? If you have the rom zip on your sd just reboot into bootloader by powering off, hold both volume keys then power... When bootloader screen appears volume down until it shows recovery then power to select. This should reboot you into cwr where you can then wipe data and cache then flash the rom again. No sbf needed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

sbf is the easiest way


----------

